# International Schools Malaga/Marbella area



## nina874

Hello to everyone, I know that subject has been done to death and I have read a lot of the previous postings but I was wondering if people who have children in the schools in these areas would be good enough to help me out.

I am looking to move over to Spain at some point before the start of the new school year in September, I dont have to worry about work as I am a silent partner in a successful UK company, and the move is in part on the advice of our tax advisor. I was lucky enough to have parents who had a holiday home in Spain (in Mojacar) when I was a child and have very positive memories of the months that we spent there, but unfortunatly seem to have forgotten the spanish that I knew, I am hoping that it comes back to me though! My DH lived in Spain and worked in Gib for a few years so he also is aware of the Spanish way of life, but never really caught on to the language when he was there - much to my annoyance now!

The move is one that has to work for the children though so I have to get the schools just right for them, and it seems that most of the international schools are very results driven. I have 2 at Uni in the Uk so they will just be coming over in the holidays, but my other 4 are 15, 12, 9 and 7. The 15 year old and the 9 year old are both dyslexic and need additional support and understanding, the 9 year old in particular found school very difficult and is just starting to catch up now.

Are there any international schools which care about the child as a whole and not just about how many A* they will get to show to other prospective parents? I am more concerned that they have a positive experience than I am about them being hothoused.

Also does anyone have an idea about the fees and additional costs involved as the schools websites seem to be quite coy on the subject!

I would rather find the school, and then look for an area to live in that is near ,than the other way around if that makes sense.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jojo

I can only recommend the school my 15to son attends, Sunlands, Cartama, Málaga. its not result driven, but it is a good school IMO. Its strict, but fair and has turned my son into a confident and bright young lad!, there are a lot of Spanish there who's parents want them to become fluent in English which I feel gives it a good mix. My son really loves it there. The fees are around 700€ a term for secondary, altho there are discounts if you have several children there - the uniform is pretty awful tho!!!!!!!
Sunland International School: Home




Another poster on here, Lynn has children at "Sunnylands" school Torremolinos and she's just as happy with that one. There are others in Málaga City and Benalmadena but I dont know anything about them

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874

Thanks for such a quick response JoJo!

I saw your post about Sunlands and it sounded wonderful, I know it must seem mad to pay for education and then not be too worried about getting results, but I think that my 9 year old would be miserable as he still strugglles with some basic aspects now - I could cry for him sometimes bless him.

Do they have an entrance exam there? I seriously doubt that he would pass it as his reading has now caught up but he struggles with his writing, and I would hate him to not get into a school when his siblings did.

Are there some nice areas to live near there that arent too pricey? Some of the Marbella prices made me heave! I would like to be near other families- again to help the kids settle - but I have got quite used to living in the country and have 5 huge dogs so I dont know if that combination is something that is possible around there?

Sorry to pick your brains so much, it is so reassuring to speak to someone who is experiencing the school rather than read the blurb on the website!


----------



## nina874

Thanks for the kind words 

Anything that I choose to do will be pointless if the kids are not happy, I can see a lot of positives for them, losing that closed minded attitude that the British can sometimes have without realising it, experiencing new cultures and veiwpoints, becoming more internationally aware - hopefully becoming biligual being a huge plus point - but I am also painfully aware of the potential pitfalls.

I am exceptionally lucky to be in the position to do this, but I have to try to make sure that it will work for them. As we all know if they are miserable, we are miserable!

Do you have children over here?


----------



## jojo

nina874 said:


> Thanks for such a quick response JoJo!
> 
> I saw your post about Sunlands and it sounded wonderful, I know it must seem mad to pay for education and then not be too worried about getting results, but I think that my 9 year old would be miserable as he still strugglles with some basic aspects now - I could cry for him sometimes bless him.
> 
> Do they have an entrance exam there? I seriously doubt that he would pass it as his reading has now caught up but he struggles with his writing, and I would hate him to not get into a school when his siblings did.
> 
> Are there some nice areas to live near there that arent too pricey? Some of the Marbella prices made me heave! I would like to be near other families- again to help the kids settle - but I have got quite used to living in the country and have 5 huge dogs so I dont know if that combination is something that is possible around there?
> 
> Sorry to pick your brains so much, it is so reassuring to speak to someone who is experiencing the school rather than read the blurb on the website!


There is an entrance exam, but its very basic and I'm sure if you talk to the headmaster about him, they'd work round it and help. THe one thing about Sunlands and I suspect most international schools around here is that the children all seem to live quite a long way from each other. My sons friends are all a good 30 mins drive away and altho they do meet up some weekends, it involves me being a taxi service - fortunately he's grown out of the sleepovers, I've never been keen on having a houseful of boys staying all weekend!!!

We initially were looking at Marbella and like you the prices put us right off. So we moved a little nearer east, we needed to be near the airport anyway. Thats how we ended up here. We're in the country/campo here, but just a couple of KMs away from a town. There are a few families around, altho my kids arent keen (I'm sure you know how they can be!). All in all tho its great here.

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

nina874 said:


> ....... As we all know if they are miserable, we are miserable!


That has always been my motto! If the kids are happy then so am I!

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874

jojo said:


> There is an entrance exam, but its very basic and I'm sure if you talk to the headmaster about him, they'd work round it and help. THe one thing about Sunlands and I suspect most international schools around here is that the children all seem to live quite a long way from each other. My sons friends are all a good 30 mins drive away and altho they do meet up some weekends, it involves me being a taxi service - fortunately he's grown out of the sleepovers, I've never been keen on having a houseful of boys staying all weekend!!!
> 
> We initially were looking at Marbella and like you the prices put us right off. So we moved a little nearer east, we needed to be near the airport anyway. Thats how we ended up here. We're in the country/campo here, but just a couple of KMs away from a town. There are a few families around, altho my kids arent keen (I'm sure you know how they can be!). All in all tho its great here.
> 
> Jo xxx



Good to hear that they may be flexible when it comes to the exams, he has got such a good heart and he is bright as a button, but the connections when it comes to him writing things down arent quite there yet!

My kids are a mix when it comes to socialising - one of them ensured that I became the home for waifs and strays for the whole of last summer, my food bill was frightening  while a couple of the others like just chilling out with their siblings, again its finding the right mix!

We live in rural Cornwall at the moment, so driving friends round is all part of the mum and dad contractual demands at the moment anyway 

Have they found it easy to make friends?


----------



## nina874

SteveHall said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I am quite fond of children .....although I could not eat a whole one.
> 
> I'm past that age, I am afraid!


LOL! You sound very like my sister!


----------



## jojo

nina874 said:


> LOL! You sound very like my sister!



..... accept Steves a bloke... I think???

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874

SteveHall said:


> ...as long as I don't look like her, I can breath easily tonight!


LOL, I dont know if you looked like her just for a day you may find it mildly entertaining.....


----------



## nina874

jojo said:


> ..... accept Steves a bloke... I think???
> 
> Jo xxx


If he isnt he needs to do something about his profile pic!


----------



## lynn

nina874 said:


> Hello to everyone, I know that subject has been done to death and I have read a lot of the previous postings but I was wondering if people who have children in the schools in these areas would be good enough to help me out.
> 
> I am looking to move over to Spain at some point before the start of the new school year in September, I dont have to worry about work as I am a silent partner in a successful UK company, and the move is in part on the advice of our tax advisor. I was lucky enough to have parents who had a holiday home in Spain (in Mojacar) when I was a child and have very positive memories of the months that we spent there, but unfortunatly seem to have forgotten the spanish that I knew, I am hoping that it comes back to me though! My DH lived in Spain and worked in Gib for a few years so he also is aware of the Spanish way of life, but never really caught on to the language when he was there - much to my annoyance now!
> 
> The move is one that has to work for the children though so I have to get the schools just right for them, and it seems that most of the international schools are very results driven. I have 2 at Uni in the Uk so they will just be coming over in the holidays, but my other 4 are 15, 12, 9 and 7. The 15 year old and the 9 year old are both dyslexic and need additional support and understanding, the 9 year old in particular found school very difficult and is just starting to catch up now.
> 
> Are there any international schools which care about the child as a whole and not just about how many A* they will get to show to other prospective parents? I am more concerned that they have a positive experience than I am about them being hothoused.
> 
> Also does anyone have an idea about the fees and additional costs involved as the schools websites seem to be quite coy on the subject!
> 
> I would rather find the school, and then look for an area to live in that is near ,than the other way around if that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Hi Nina,

As Jo has said, I have three children aged16, 13 and 11 who started at Sunny View School in Torremolinos last September. I am very happy with the school, and the children have settled well. 

Like you, we looked for a school we liked first, before finding an area to live, but we were also price sensitive, and it was immediately apparent that the schools near Marbella were beyond our price range. The further East you go, the better value!. Sunny View is quite academic, and it might not appeal to you, but I do know that in my youngest son's class there is a child with learning difficulties, and his needs seem to be met. As Jo says, it is something that you would need to discuss with the headteacher. It is also common practice in schools here to put children in different year groups.

I'm sure that if you have followed the threads on here you will have found the link to the National Association of British Schools in Spain National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss which is a starting point, but there is no substitute for coming and seeing the schools for yourself. 

Good luck with the move. I completely agree with you that the experience will give you children invaluable life skills which are sadly missed in the English educational system. Please feel free to ask as many questions as you need!


----------



## Mrs Beaker

nina874 said:


> Good to hear that they may be flexible when it comes to the exams, he has got such a good heart and he is bright as a button, but the connections when it comes to him writing things down arent quite there yet!
> 
> My kids are a mix when it comes to socialising - one of them ensured that I became the home for waifs and strays for the whole of last summer, my food bill was frightening  while a couple of the others like just chilling out with their siblings, again its finding the right mix!
> 
> We live in rural Cornwall at the moment, so driving friends round is all part of the mum and dad contractual demands at the moment anyway
> 
> Have they found it easy to make friends?


Hello Nina, Like you we are looking to relocate with our family to Spain and are looking at visiting Sunland International School next week. Would be great to here how you've got on as we also have an 8yr old with some learning issues, very bright but slow at reading and writing etc,and think it may limit his admission into certain schools. Look forward to hearing from you.

Nikki


----------



## jojo

Mrs Beaker said:


> Hello Nina, Like you we are looking to relocate with our family to Spain and are looking at visiting Sunland International School next week. Would be great to here how you've got on as we also have an 8yr old with some learning issues, very bright but slow at reading and writing etc,and think it may limit his admission into certain schools. Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Nikki


I've taken my children out of Sunlands, after them being there for nearly two years, in fact my son was in the middle of studying for his GCSEs and moving him at the time we did wasnt ideal, but a year group of 6 didnt stretch his learning ability. Its obviously a personal choice tho

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

Mrs Beaker said:


> Hello Nina, Like you we are looking to relocate with our family to Spain and are looking at visiting Sunland International School next week. Would be great to here how you've got on as we also have an 8yr old with some learning issues, very bright but slow at reading and writing etc,and think it may limit his admission into certain schools. Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Nikki


Hi Nikki,

Welcome to the forum!
I recommend that you look at the schools listed on the National Association of British Schools in Spain (NABSS) as a good starting point for your research. You will be pleasantly surprised at the number of schools there are in this area compared to other areas of Spain, although not all of them will suit every child....
I would guess that if you are going to see Sunlands, you may well be visiting other schools as well? I would spread your net as wide as possible, as this will give you a much better idea of what is on offer. 

Good luck with the move, and feel free to ask questions..


----------



## jojo

lynn said:


> Hi Nikki,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> I recommend that you look at the schools listed on the National Association of British Schools in Spain (NABSS) as a good starting point for your research. You will be pleasantly surprised at the number of schools there are in this area compared to other areas of Spain, although not all of them will suit every child....
> I would guess that if you are going to see Sunlands, you may well be visiting other schools as well? I would spread your net as wide as possible, as this will give you a much better idea of what is on offer.
> 
> Good luck with the move, and feel free to ask questions..


YES!!! NABSS Is a valuable source and I personally wouldnt touch a school not on their list

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

jojo said:


> YES!!! NABSS Is a valuable source and I personally wouldnt touch a school not on their list
> 
> Jo xxx


Oops! Your link wasn't quite correct Jo!
Try this one:
National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss


----------



## jojo

lynn said:


> Oops! Your link wasn't quite correct Jo!
> Try this one:
> National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss


 Thanks Lynn, I'd better do some deleting lol

sorry!! 

NABSS http://www.nabss.org/en/schools.php

Jo xxx


----------

